# freebsd wireless prob



## perlsyntax (Jun 1, 2010)

How do i setup my wireless card on freebsd 7.3? i am abit new to freebsd


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html


----------



## perlsyntax (Jun 1, 2010)

How do i connect to the wireless router?I did a ifconfig wi0 scan up?


----------

